# We Have A Problem



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And if your name happens to be Baron Davis, Randy Foye, Chris Kaman or Eric Gordon you are part of it. You either learn to make better decisions with the ball and take better shots or you get the **** out ya dig?

On a more serious note, I am a huge Blake fan, and what's good for Blake is 99% of the time going to be good for the team.

I mean who the heck did Kaman think he was last night trying to shoot the team out of the game....Joe Johnson?

This is why hiring a coach like VDN wasnt such a smart move, he simply can't deal with all the talent on that roster. They need to hire a good big man coach to work with Blake in the post. Guy's oozing with talent.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Don't see how Eric Gordon could be considered to be a problem considering how well he played on the defensive side of the ball and the easy lay-ups that he kept getting and finishing. Only made one play on a fast break, not giving it back to Blake, but besides that he played well.

I didn't see much of Baron, but that airball three that he forced was atrocious. I understand why he chucked that one though. On defense, he seemed to do well minus the foul on Andre Miller with the shot clock expiring.

Foye was just horrible, can't play the point at all. His idea of playing the point was giving it to Baron or Gordon and watching. Would prefer Mike Taylor or Fred Jones over him. Hell, even Dan Dickau!

Kaman just had an offnight, but the ball was being forced into him way too much. I still expect him to bounce back and average 16/9 or so on the season on a decent 48% from the field.

VDN doesn't seem to be an upgrade over Dun, but I'm going to wait until mid season to say anything about him, but his rotations sucked by benching 'Sual when he was hot and the Blazers zoned up


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope that VDN makes Blake Griffin the number 1 option. Gomes needs to step it up and hit those 3s. 

Anyone else miss Sam Cassell baiting defenders to commit the foul? The Clippers could have done that to catch up. grahhhh


----------



## Game (Jul 10, 2010)

Blake just needs to get his freethrows in line and instead of averaging 
18/11 can easily average 25/11 he's shooting 50% from line..


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Clips always go on the cheap for a coach...what, JVG wasn't available? Give me a freakin' break.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Ron said:


> Clips always go on the cheap for a coach...what, JVG wasn't available? Give me a freakin' break.


Jeff Van Gundy isn't a good coach. Which I know I'm not alone in thinking because he hasn't been picked up by any team for years now. His defensive scheme is very good, but he's absolutely inept when it comes to offense. It'd essentially be like having Dunleavy again.

Considering who else was available, Vinny Del ***** isn't a bad choice at all. He got a bad rap in Chicago, but they did make the playoffs both years, only losing to the Celtics & Cavs during his run, which were the strongest teams in the East. He's also a new coach, so you've gotta give the guy a chance to grow, which didn't happen in Chicago. Think about how bad Alvin Gentry was during his first coaching gig with the Clippers and how he's fairly well regarded now with Phoenix after getting some experience.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I know its only been a couple games, but I am convinced that Bledsoe needs to be the starting pg and have Baron come off the bench. B-Diddy has pretty much mucked things up the whole time he's been a Clipper. Bledsoe looks great so far and he seems to inject life to the offense.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Ron said:


> Clips always go on the cheap for a coach...what, JVG wasn't available? Give me a freakin' break.


Last time the Clippers picked up a coach no one wanted(Dumblevy)we didn't do any better until Cassell and Mobley came onboard and then we couldn't get rid of Dumbo. I don't think we need to go there again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Coaching change......IMMINENT!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I've watched every minute of every Clipper game so far this season, and I feel like they finally have some nice young pieces. Bledsoe/Gordon/Aminu/Griffin/DJ is a solid core for the future... but the Clippers will not contend for the playoffs this year regardless of who the coach is. Firing Del ***** won't help them enough to make a difference this year... other than making their lottery pick worse. Therefore, the Donald will not be making that move.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I've watched every minute of every Clipper game so far this season, and I feel like they finally have some nice young pieces. Bledsoe/Gordon/Aminu/Griffin/DJ is a solid core for the future... but the Clippers will not contend for the playoffs this year regardless of who the coach is. Firing Del ***** won't help them enough to make a difference this year... other than making their lottery pick worse. Therefore, the Donald will not be making that move.


I agree, Del ***** isn't doing a bad job. Not saying he's doing great, but considering he's essentially got a rotation of like 6 guys with less than 3 years experience + Kaman's best ADHD impression, he's doing a solid job. 

The teams we've lost recently to were playoff teams, and the Clippers were very competitive through out. It's a tough part of the growing process, but I see these guys getting better every time they play. Bad coaching isn't holding them back.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

leidout said:


> I see these guys getting better every time they play. Bad coaching isn't holding them back.


Never has this statement been more true then it is right now.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

leidout said:


> Jeff Van Gundy isn't a good coach. Which I know I'm not alone in thinking because he hasn't been picked up by any team for years now. His defensive scheme is very good, but he's absolutely inept when it comes to offense. It'd essentially be like having Dunleavy again.
> 
> Considering who else was available, Vinny Del ***** isn't a bad choice at all. He got a bad rap in Chicago, but they did make the playoffs both years, only losing to the Celtics & Cavs during his run, which were the strongest teams in the East. He's also a new coach, so you've gotta give the guy a chance to grow, which didn't happen in Chicago. Think about how bad Alvin Gentry was during his first coaching gig with the Clippers and how he's fairly well regarded now with Phoenix after getting some experience.


Lmfao @ Jeff Van Gundy not a good coach.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ya know, I gotta say, VDN is actually looking like a damn good coach right now. Go figure!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

rayz789 said:


> Lmfao @ Jeff Van Gundy not a good coach.


Yep, he's a bad coach. He's got great defense schemes, but his teams have always had trouble cracking 90 points regardless of talent.

So... how long has he been unemployed now? The league seems to agree with me.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

HB said:


> Ya know, I gotta say, VDN is actually looking like a damn good coach right now. Go figure!


I really have no idea why he got such a bad rap in the first place. Chicago somehow expected him to win the championship with that roster. His teams performed well an only lost to Boston & the Cavs in the playoffs.


----------

